# Help...my preg goats have lice!!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi all...I’ve suspected that Busty have some issue for a bit...but, I posted pictures on a different forum and was consoled that it was just her thick winter coat.  Since Stormy never nibbled, I thought it was ok...fast forward....that gave both been doing it lately.  Tonight I got them on the goat stand.  Saw nothing on Bust...but, on Stormy, I saw, little brown, roundish...fast crawling guys...lice!  I had bought the perthyerin before when I suspected it...the kind you do on the ridge of the back.   Because it’s winter...I don’t want to get them wet?.?     Going to TS. First thing in the morning to buy whatever you all say...have to remedy this situation ASAP for the girls and the kids!!  But...they look great!!


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 21, 2020)

Ivermectin 1% cattle and swine injectable. 1 cc per 100 lbs for lice/mites. As long as they are sucking lice and not biting lice. If it wasn't winter i would do a permethrin bath.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Ivermectin 1% cattle and swine injectable. 1 cc per 100 lbs for lice/mites. As long as they are sucking lice and not biting lice. If it wasn't winter i would do a permethrin bath.


The little brown round lice sound like sucking lice to you? Geez...I hope so!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

I Dust them down really good with DE and rub it into their coat and skin...do it in a open area so you and them don't  inhale the dust.


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 21, 2020)

http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf
		


This article shows the difference in sucking lice vs biting lice.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

You may want to check what is safe for your pregnant goats ......


----------



## lalabugs (Jan 21, 2020)

Ivermectin and permethrin are both safe for pregnant goats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 21, 2020)

i know that de can help chickens not sure i would feel comfortable with the chemicals but i feel that way about alot of things.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You may want to check what is safe for your pregnant goats ......


Ok...yes..I did check awhile back, with the first scare, that those two were safe for pregnant goats...so check #1...read the article...I think they are the biting lice...they were not blueish-grey...and were not on legs..etc...plus, the girls have good Faschma score... check #2...after the ivermectin, I clean out the bedding...do I spray out the barn with permytherin? Check #3...  after giving ivermectin, do I give them a good rub of DE too? Check #4...I too, have stayed away from chemicals, and used herbals for dewormer, etc...but, this close to kidding..I need to knock out those buggers, and keep the kiddos safe...check #5....  ok, I think that’s it!!  Thanks...if you think of anything else...that’d be great!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 21, 2020)

You don't  have to use both ON the goats, lice.are common in the winter especially  when there are chickens in the area, I have a few chickens that hang in the goat house at night...guess I better check mine in the morning for lice !
It's just my own personal  choice to use the DE for lice...I am not against working with chemicals or worming with chemicals.... and do it as needed...I just am a little paranoid  when my girls are pregnant  that's why the DE is my preference  
I change out as much hay bedding  as I can and dust with the DE then add new bedding......just my abnormal thing !


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not sure if you saw, but I’m having chicken issues too....it could be external parasites?  But...the chickens are....geez...two ftball fields away from each other....but perhaps the buggers jump on me?  I didn’t think fowl parasites were the same as large animal parasites?  Anyways...got my list..definitely buying more than needed...but, I’m a return kind of girl...I’d rather tetur it, than NOT have it!!  Thanks guys...once again!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 21, 2020)

the de does help for external my chickens had chicken lice at one point and the de got rid of them after that i regularly provide wood ash for them and also from time to time de. and yes lice are a fun bug that can not live on another animal then the one they are on nother words you  cant get chicken lice granted they can crawl on you and be annoying but they dont survive. even lice that lives on use is funny that way head lice only can survive on your head and ect on the other lice.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> the de does help for external my chickens had chicken lice at one point and the de got rid of them after that i regularly provide wood ash for them and also from time to time de. and yes lice are a fun bug that can not live on another animal then the one they are on nother words you  cant get chicken lice granted they can crawl on you and be annoying but they dont survive. even lice that lives on use is funny that way head lice only can survive on your head and ect on the other lice.


Yeah, I knew they couldn’t get on me..and honestly...I didn’t even care,,,this isn’t about me..it’s about my animals!
, so would you recommend using DE after the permytheryn powider?
i keeeeeeep telling Chris I need his wood ashes...and he fogets...ugh!! Drives me nuts...I think I’m going to put a sign on the wood burner
,


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 22, 2020)

It wouldn't hurt but I would be nervous about the permythen with them I had a bad experience with using it along time ago I had an animal who we dipped for fleas and she had a sever allergic reaction to it we almost lost her. The other thing is both can cause breathing issues if inhaled so I would do then a few days apart to prevent any issues incase they had a reaction.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 22, 2020)

Another option would be Co-Ral dust. Safe for pregnant does and does in milk.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 22, 2020)

Or sulfur dust....massage gently into and under the coat, making sure to really do the areas where skin is thinnest very well.   You can also give them a drench with garlic juice in it as an added incentive.  

Another thing and this sounds crazy but many swear by it....keep a little ACV in all your watering buckets.   https://www.willwinter.com/single-post/2013/06/11/Apple-Cider-Vinegar-Stories


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Do I spray down the barn walls and floor after I clean up the bedding and give the shots?  Also..my pot belly pigs came from the same bad farm...my big one...keeps going to the hay and straw piles and rubbing his belly on it...scratching due to lice?  Should I inject them too?  I read they can have ivermectin also.  I don’t see red scales skin, but I di see a lot of flaking, which is pretty normal...but there’s no way to see his belly...honestly, I’d rather give them the shots, since they are rubbing against stuff...and be safe, rather than risk a reinfestation??.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

lalabugs said:


> Ivermectin 1% cattle and swine injectable. 1 cc per 100 lbs for lice/mites. As long as they are sucking lice and not biting lice. If it wasn't winter i would do a permethrin bath.


I’m going to give the shots now..but also to my fat pot belly pigs...do I give the shots in the shoulder!  Do I pull up the skin on the back on the goats, like the CD&T?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Do I spray down the barn walls and floor after I clean up the bedding and give the shots?  Also..my pot belly pigs came from the same bad farm...my big one...keeps going to the hay and straw piles and rubbing his belly on it...scratching due to lice?  Should I inject them too?  I read they can have ivermectin also.  I don’t see red scales skin, but I di see a lot of flaking, which is pretty normal...but there’s no way to see his belly...honestly, I’d rather give them the shots, since they are rubbing against stuff...and be safe, rather than risk a reinfestation??.



If you treat the animals, it should take care of the lice and I'd assume the pig has them also....same source and same symptoms.   You can clean out bedding and such but I doubt you'd have to spray down walls.   

Keep moisture and humidity down in the housing and get some sunlight and lots of  fresh air in there.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 23, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’m going to give the shots now..but also to my fat pot belly pigs...do I give the shots in the shoulder!  Do I pull up the skin on the back on the goats, like the CD&T?



I have no idea about those things as I've never used Ivermectin or given any animals injections other than a cow once.  You may want to start a separate thread on it so you can get input from folks who have done so.   @Baymule might be able to help you on the pigs and @B&B Happy goats can help you on the goats.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Well...I just got in at 3:09 pm...from working my tukuss off all day in the barn..getting everything up...cleaned right right down to the cherry hard wood..ugh was that hard!!  The straw definitely lifted up more like a carpet once I got my fork under It...got everything sprayed..,gave the girls their shots..doing the DE after lunch..I was starving..lol...came in and made my sea 4 pulle egg omelette...yumm..  thank you all for all the help with the guidance...and I’m sure my girls will be happier too! I took the opportunity to trim hooves.. an..I had them on there one month ago..Stormy’s were awful!  Geez!  Going to have to watch hers!  But, her udder bag is looking sooo nice...plus, both of them, are just so lazy.  Getting closer!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2020)

I had a trio of pigs that had lice. I saw these crawling things on one of the pigs and freaked out. These were Red Wattle hogs and there was no way they would stand still for an injection. They were used to me tossing treats over the fence to them, so I make them an ivermectin treat.

I bought apple flavored horse ivermectin at Tractor Supply. I bought white bread-I never buy it, we like the whole wheat bread. I cut the crust off 3 white bread slices. I squirted out some of the ivermectin on half of a slice of bread, folded it over and mashed the edges together. It made a little pillow. LOL I tossed bread to the pigs, they could smell the apple flavored ivermectin and they were going crazy!  I tossed each of them an ivermectin bread treat and they gobbled it down. I repeated it in 10 days, then again in 10 days.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok. I gave the girls the ivermectin and cleaned the barn like crazy and sprayed with permethrin. I didn’t do the DE as I ran out of steam and then got a bit of a head cold. That was all Thursday.   They are still nibbling. Does that mean the shot didn’t work. My cleaning wasn’t good enough. Both. Or. They have the sucking lice. I believe.....that  there is nothing I can do for those?? Is it just too soon to know if my shot and work is killing everything?  I really hope it is not the sucking lice


----------



## bethh (Feb 5, 2020)

Following


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 6, 2020)

I did everything, and the lice didn’t really seem to go away.  I was very concerned.  We went to TS and bought some powder...basically a permethrin powder that you apply in a sock.  But then they kidded.  And, I haven’t seen them nibble since.  But, when we were at TS I bought stuff for the kids, since I read they will get lice too.  When do I  give that to them?


----------



## secuono (Feb 6, 2020)

What would the (non-dusting) product & dosage be for sheep?
What if you don't/can't tell which kind they are?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 6, 2020)

Have you actually still seen the lice or are you assuming based off their actions? I only ask because we have a cat who after getting flea treatment will itch for days from bites she actually allergic to them she loose hair and everything from a few bits she stays on flea medication for good reason


----------



## lalabugs (Feb 6, 2020)

IF they're not sucking lice, the ivermectin injection will do nothing. Also have to do another shot in 7 days if they are sucking lice, for any eggs that hatch. Yes, the lice can transfer to the kids. I would check momma goats over and see if the lice are still alive.

I do not have sheep. There's this great group on facebook. it's called "Goat Vet Corner" only vets are allowed to answer questions. They have files on A LOT of topics that you can look through. All the files are from Vets. I went on that site and the vet states that for Ivermectin 1% injection for sheep is the same. 1CC per 100lbs. 

Thankfully I have only dealt with lice in the winter on a couple young kids i purchased. Since they were young, I just bathed them with the permethrin. Then kept them in the house. 
Knowing what kind of lice you're dealing with makes it easier to kill them. Sucking lice will be killed with the injection. Biting lice will not. You would need either the permethrin bath or dusting powder. I personally do not like the dusting powder as it severely irritated my animals skin (it was bright red). We used it once and never used it again.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 6, 2020)

We always use a pour on Eprinex or Cylence, even in the winter. You don't have to use that much, so it's no problem. It's safe for milking does and kids. Ivermectin never worked for lice or mites for us. Hope you can get it under control! Lice and mites are no fun and always hit hardest in the winter. Another reason we shave the goats when it gets warmer...the mites are killed when they go out in the sun.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 6, 2020)

Ok everyone...I’m going to check the moms, as best I can in a bit.  ive seen a couple kids nibble, but...it could be at nothing.  I just don’t want it to get out of control.


----------



## BYH Project Manager (Mar 12, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Hi all...I’ve suspected that Busty have some issue for a bit...but, I posted pictures on a different forum and was consoled that it was just her thick winter coat.  Since Stormy never nibbled, I thought it was ok...fast forward....that gave both been doing it lately.  Tonight I got them on the goat stand.  Saw nothing on Bust...but, on Stormy, I saw, little brown, roundish...fast crawling guys...lice!  I had bought the perthyerin before when I suspected it...the kind you do on the ridge of the back.   Because it’s winter...I don’t want to get them wet?.?     Going to TS. First thing in the morning to buy whatever you all say...have to remedy this situation ASAP for the girls and the kids!!  But...they look great!!



How are they now? I hope our members' insights have helped!  Congrats on your thread getting featured on our homepage!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 12, 2020)

BYH Project Manager said:


> How are they now? I hope our members' insights have helped!  Congrats on your thread getting featured on our homepage!


Yes,everyone is doin* great!!  No lice, all the members help me all the time!!  I couldn’t be a farmer without this forum!!


----------



## River Buffaloes (Dec 11, 2020)

Camphor infused rapeseed oil is a herbal remedy for lice problem in any animal. However I am not sure if camphor is safe for pregnant goats, because I have never had goats.


----------

